

Minus.com is fine. Rumors about disallowing non-multimedia files are untrue. - przemoc
http://feedback.minus.com/topic/122270-disallowing-files-other-than-videos-audio-and-images-shouldnt-be-even-considered/

======
mindotus
I will be updating on the feedback post you made. Thanks!

~~~
przemoc
Thank you for this quick update! I'll quote it here:

> First of all thank you for such a detailed post. We are looking into
> possibly placing a heavier focus on multi-media, but that doesn't mean other
> filetypes will be disallowed such as ppt, doc etc... Also existing user
> uploaded files will not be affected by these changes. Nothing is finalized
> yet, Blake Barker is a community volunteer helping with moderating and
> answering questions on Feedback forum and is not part of the team. We are
> doing our best to improve the Minus experience and we will be actually
> making some very positive changes for the things you need to share ;) Please
> stay tuned.

I changed the link title accordingly.

